# Newbie question: LBS with band name or Bikesdirect.com?



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Greetings all! Just started reading some posts here and see that there are a lot of people hooked on cycling. i'm hoping to join. Im participating in my first sprint triathlon soon and realize that I'm going to need a road bike, my old trek mountain bike is going to make me feel like i'm riding in cement.

i'm deciding whether or not to hit the LBS to fit me and buy the bike there, where i'll likely be able to trade my mountain bike in for $75-$100... OR... go to bikesdirect.com, bikeshopwarehouse.com, or one of the other online shops. then take the bike to my LBS and have them assemble it and fit me to it. 

Any suggestions? thoughts? i'm not one to feel like i have to show off what color or brand my stuff is... i play golf with clone clubs. So if I'm looking to spend < $1,000 all in, is it worth the risk of dealing with people on line or am i better off with the premium of going to the LBS and knowing i've got somebody standing behind their sale?


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

You'll get close to twice the bike from Bikesdirect for the same price, as you would from an LBS. 

Pay for a fitting from an LBS if you feel you need to. (I never did, and I ride 100 miles a week and have no issues)

You can easily assemble the bike yourself. Stick the stem in the headset tube and tighten the bolt; Stick the seatpost in the seat tube and tighten the clamp; Put the front wheel on and flip the quick release lever...you get the idea- nothing that a 10 year-old can't do.

And unless you are already hooked up with a good LBS whom you know you can trust, there's no assurance that any advice you get from them will be accurate- as oftentimes, an LBS will steer you to purchase what is good for THEM, not you. You see plenty of posts on here about LBS's that don't even know how to do a decent fit. 

Me? I'd rather get the most bike for my money and take a do-it-yourself approach to everything else. I have a cheap Bikesdirect bike now, and when I upgrade, it wil;l likely be to one of the Motobecanes. I just see them as the most bike I can get for the money.


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I'd bypass the LBS all the way given that budget. Fit at my LBS is $100. Assembling a shipped bike is $70. That's nearly 20% of your budget. Assembly is a no brainer - no reason to be intimidated, you'll laugh once you see how easy it is. Lots of info online you can read to get a ballpark initial fit. You can probably save tax if you order online as well, which will stretch your money even further.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

CycoBob (love the Bart quote by the way!) and BayDude... thanks for the advise so far. i'm pretty mechanically declined, until i do soemthing myself. I can take it to the LBS for $50 for assembly and how to best fit myself on the bike. I know a few people have been to a LBS here and have recommended that its worth the extra $$ as its helped them learn. a few places here, this one, more reputable than the rest. the cost of tax is a large consideration as well. i'm also not too confident about sizing. i've never owned a road bike, and also know that frames differ in size, where i could be a 52 in one bike and a 54 in another.

as for the LBS selling me what they want to sell me. it actually seems to be a pretty good deal for them to make $50 off me and still maintain inventory. i probably wont make my purchase until oct anyway so i could further take advantage of LBS sales.

my other thought is when i hear "more bike for the money", what am i going to notice? i have to say that i'm l going to notice it?

thanks again in advance!


----------



## waterlaw (Aug 13, 2012)

*Bikes Direct v. LBS*

I like to think I am a buy local kind of person in most respects, but I have purchased two bikes from Bikes Direct and I am very happy with the results.

I don't think you are going to find a better value than BD unless you build the bike up yourself out of second hand parts or buy used. Both of those avenues are viable, however.

For $1000 you can get a solid road bike that won't embarrass you or kill your performance. But eventually we all get what we pay for. BD bikes in the $1400 range are noticeably better, with mostly diminishing returns after that price point. Something to consider.

I still use my LBS for parts and tech work out of my league and I think they make out pretty well on this end of the spectrum. New bikes, like new cars, are a bit of a rip off from a dealer.

Don't be intimidated by the assembly. My 15 year old put my bike together with little coaching.

My $0.02.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

thank you. i actually dont mind spending the $50 to get a 1/2 session for them LBS to put it together and fit me to it. i know nothing of this stuff and like i said, this store is reputable. i hear you on the $1000 going up to $1400 but that's out of my price range! honestly the reason i'm considering the LBS is that if there is a decent bike i can get there, from them, they will also accept a trade in on my mountain bike, reducing the cost some. 

mechanically, i can do some basic things, but anything where my life is at stake, like making sure the bike is in good conditin (if there was any slight damage in transit), i'd rather have a pro do it.

Greg


----------



## Captante (Jul 24, 2012)

I started out in the $500/$700 range but after a lot of reading here and on other sites I decided to spend a bit more on a BD Windsor Knight with mixed Ultegra components. I also elected to take the bike to my LBS for assembly just to be safe but I'm pretty confident I could have handled it myself. (getting bike back tomorrow)

Depending on the budget you have set for yourself and the type of riding you intend to do there are several fairly attractive lower priced bikes on BD. Since I just finished pouring over the details of virtually every road-bike on BD from roughly $400 up I might be able to make a couple suggestions.


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I think if you can get a "brand name" bike (BD bikes are brand name, just not the same ones at LBS) at a LBS for about 25-30% off MSRP, you'll probably get a deal about the same as BD. Whether the LBS steers you wrong or not, you're fully capable of steering yourself wrong with BD if you're inexperienced, so it's kind of a toss up, either way.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

vautrain said:


> I think if you can get a "brand name" bike (BD bikes are brand name, just not the same ones at LBS) at a LBS for about 25-30% off MSRP, you'll probably get a deal about the same as BD. Whether the LBS steers you wrong or not, you're fully capable of steering yourself wrong with BD if you're inexperienced, so it's kind of a toss up, either way.


seems like the difference is that if i can find a LBS that i trust (which I believe I have based on the recommendations I've had from friends, and online reviews), the premium i'm paying with the LBS is to get a bike that somebody can help fit me comfortably (and properly) vs rolling the dice with my own knowledge with an online shop of non-major brand names. the fact that I can maybe trade in my mountain bike which will defray some of the premium, and save me storage space... 

Greg


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

gskalt said:


> seems like the difference is that if i can find a LBS that i trust (which I believe I have based on the recommendations I've had from friends, and online reviews), the premium i'm paying with the LBS is to get a bike that somebody can help fit me comfortably (and properly) vs rolling the dice with my own knowledge with an online shop of non-major brand names. the fact that I can maybe trade in my mountain bike which will defray some of the premium, and save me storage space...
> 
> Greg


You're basically on the right track, but don't get hung up on the brand name on the bike. BD bikes may not be on the cutting edge of frame design necessarily, but they're solid bikes. If you want a Trek Domane because you think the frame design is what you need, then get a Trek Domane, because BD doesn't have that design in their frame lineup (no one else does, either). But basically at an LBS, you're paying a premium, around 20-50%, for local service and to keep them in business. I love local bike shops, at least some of them (some of them suck), but I chose to go BD because I knew what I wanted, what size I wanted, and BD had it.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

vautrain said:


> You're basically on the right track, but don't get hung up on the brand name on the bike. BD bikes may not be on the cutting edge of frame design necessarily, but they're solid bikes. If you want a Trek Domane because you think the frame design is what you need, then get a Trek Domane, because BD doesn't have that design in their frame lineup (no one else does, either). But basically at an LBS, you're paying a premium, around 20-50%, for local service and to keep them in business. I love local bike shops, at least some of them (some of them suck), but I chose to go BD because I knew what I wanted, what size I wanted, and BD had it.


Thanks for the response. I'm not at all hung up on brand name, aesthetics, etc. I'm all about function and value. For example, for golf clubs, i could have purchased callaway big bertha irons for $800, including a custom fitting, etc. Once i determined that the callaway would be the right club for me, i took a few basic measurements, answered a few questions and got clone clubs for $135. same design as callaway, probably slightly less quality in the alloy. i could have gotten a custom fit and maybe a few strokes off my game, but decided to save teh $. For biking, its a bit different. incorrect sizing could cause injuries, or lack of controling the bike as well could lead to injury. The LBS closest to me, I didnt have a good experience for my wife and I and our son (they sold us a bike that weighed the same as him - he liked the dragon design but they should have told us the bike was not right). the place i want to go, my friend told me that after he injured himself, they had him come in and for free made an adjustment to his pedal and injury gone. its that kind of service and trust that is worth the premium. 

as much as these BD deals seem great, i might be better served with that when i know more about what i want and what i need. If I knew what geometry, style and component combo I need to make the best value for myself, I'd do it. but I'm not there. also seems like the BD purchases have people swapping out wheels, seats, etc.... i could probably just do that at the LBS


----------



## brettcee (May 9, 2012)

I just bought my first road bike from BD. Got a Ti Fire. I went to several LBS looked around, test road a bunch, they all had bottom of the barrel components or some combination of good and bad. Matched up some geometry of the bikes I liked and compared them to the Ti Fire. There was no way to touch a complete SRAM Force at LBS without spending at least $1000 more. had a very good experience with BD, there were a few minor scratches on the crank arm they gave me $100 back. Had a knowledgeable friend help with some of the setup, otherwise I would have taken it to the LBS. I probably will use LBS for future service. Unfortunately I don't think most LBS can compete with price.


----------



## Moelstrom (Aug 16, 2012)

Dunno if you've made your decision yet, but I've bought two BD bikes for myself (a Fantom Team MTB, $1800, and Mercier Corvus AL, $800) and been very happy with them. Initial setup was pretty minimal. I didn't swap anything out on the Mercier, and the Fantom Team I went with beefier tires and saddle. 

I've also steered friends to BD, and three of them have bought bikes there, with good results.

The strategy I have used, and my friends have used, for the LBS is to take the bike after you get it to the local LBS and get it inspected and fitted (yes, this costs, as it should), and at the same time use that opportunity to pick up anything else you might need, like pedals or a new helmet. You will be back in the future for necessary maintenance, for last-minute purchases like tubes, and then when it comes time to drop major coin on a brand name bike, they'll be in pole position to get your business. 

This in my experience has kept goodwill with the LBS and let me ride better spec'ed and lighter bikes than I could afford retail.


----------



## gskalt (Aug 13, 2012)

Moelstrom said:


> The strategy I have used, and my friends have used, for the LBS is to take the bike after you get it to the local LBS and get it inspected and fitted (yes, this costs, as it should), and at the same time use that opportunity to pick up anything else you might need, like pedals or a new helmet. You will be back in the future for necessary maintenance, for last-minute purchases like tubes, and then when it comes time to drop major coin on a brand name bike, they'll be in pole position to get your business.
> 
> This in my experience has kept goodwill with the LBS and let me ride better spec'ed and lighter bikes than I could afford retail.


i'm still up in the air and in the budgeting process. i think when its all said and done, i might try and hold out until the end of season sales. my race is sept 23 so if i dont get one now (wont happen) i might as well just wait it out. 

my strategy, if i chose BD or Giantnerd.com, would be to go to the LBS, get a feel for the size and tell them that when i buy the bike, i'm bringing it to them to fit, adjust, assemble and if needed to, as you said, a new seat or water bottle, trailer hitch.... they get my other business. they make small profits on the actual bike anyway so thsi way they can service my bike without having to move any inventory, and use that sale to get another client.

its a lot more complicated (and interesting) of a process than i ever envisioned. any bike i get on now will seem more smooth than my MTN bike, so i'll be happy. i just want to make sure the bike fits me just right. this way i stay interested in the sport.

it boils down to getting something i need vs something i want. yes a $2000 bike will be a great improvemnt for me and i'll likely enjoy riding it. but an $800 bike will ikely suit my needs as well. i'm looking to exercise, race for fun (and challenge!), get away from life for 2 hours enjoying scenery, etc.... i'm not looking to win tour de france or an ironman triathlon. if i ever get to an ironman, i just want to finish. my experience wtih a better bike will be better... but the diff in price could be as much as a mortgage payment, or the cost of my son playing ice hockey for the year.... need to balance!


----------



## davel2828 (Aug 17, 2012)

To add another question to the post...

Has anyone ever used Cycle Spectrum in either FL/TX/AZ ? I believe they are the brick and mortar stores for bikes direct selling solely their product lines...motobecanes, mercier, etc.

I am currently debating on the vent noir...and purchasing from Cycle Spectrum which will include servicing et all. 

The other options right now are the Specialized Allez Compact & Cannondale CAAD8. Budget under $1000 similar to gskalt.

Thoughts?


----------



## Captante (Jul 24, 2012)

davel2828 said:


> To add another question to the post...
> 
> Has anyone ever used Cycle Spectrum in either FL/TX/AZ ? I believe they are the brick and mortar stores for bikes direct selling solely their product lines...motobecanes, mercier, etc.
> 
> ...



The fact that BD was only an online option for me was the only real reservation I had about buying from them so if I had a Cycle Spectrum local to me it would have made my decision much easier.

If your considering the Vent Noir I would also take a good look at the Windsor Fens for its full 105 group-set. I ended up going with the Windsor Knight which is the same frame as the Fens with mixed Ultegra/105 and so far I love it.


----------



## slider turtle (Sep 22, 2012)

How much the Windsor Kinight weights ? can't find this info anywere...


----------



## Tungty (Sep 25, 2012)

my BikesDirect bike came yesterday without the rear cassette attached. I have to buy 2 custom tools to install this which will cost an extra $30. That or spend the $70 for someone else to do. Also the disk break was bent in shipping and BD sent the wrong color, and it was scratched and the cassette was not even the part listed (supposed to be Shimano, but a cheaper SRAM was sent instead). We'll see if BD makes this whole. I have a $1300 Cannondale Quick 2 purchased from an LBS in 2009 - and I won't do that again either. I can easily sell the Cannondale though - it's value has dropped by 50% or more. Not sure about BD bikes and their resale value?


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

I would just tell BD to ship you the correct bike and take this one back at their expense. I should hope they'd do it. That is REALLY sloppy- but hey....things happen. Just hope they make it right.


----------



## Tungty (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Cyco - looks like that is exactly what they will do. Customer Service responded fast and will have the bike picked up and send me a new one. May take a week or more before mine comes back but they also gave me the option of a full refund which was great. 

For this bike the cassette is apparently removed to avoid damage caused in shipping. No big deal, I have to buy a couple new tools and learn do something new on maintenance. Also allows me to grease properly, etc.


----------



## CycoBob (Aug 1, 2012)

Excellent! I always heard that Bikesdirect had great customer service- but I didn't know for sure, as I've never had to use it (I was lucky, my bike arrived in perfect shape!)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

gskalt said:


> Greetings all! Just started reading some posts here and see that there are a lot of people hooked on cycling. i'm hoping to join. Im participating in my first sprint triathlon soon and realize that I'm going to need a road bike, my old trek mountain bike is going to make me feel like i'm riding in cement.
> 
> i'm deciding whether or not to hit the LBS to fit me and buy the bike there, where i'll likely be able to trade my mountain bike in for $75-$100... OR... go to bikesdirect.com, bikeshopwarehouse.com, or one of the other online shops. then take the bike to my LBS and have them assemble it and fit me to it.
> 
> Any suggestions? thoughts? i'm not one to feel like i have to show off what color or brand my stuff is... i play golf with clone clubs. So if I'm looking to spend < $1,000 all in, is it worth the risk of dealing with people on line or am i better off with the premium of going to the LBS and knowing i've got somebody standing behind their sale?


Getting fitted before paying for the frame is smart. 

If you need to ask on-line for help, you could benefit from the LBS. 

Even if you take it in later there is no guaranty it will fit right, plus you will then pay for fitting and assembly. Running your costs up for a lesser bike.

Bikes Direct has some adamant followers but I think you are smart to not waste the money on something that could provide a real disincentive to riding - a poor fitting bike. 

Go with one less level of components. Sora instead of Tiagra, maybe. Or Apex instead of Rival. You will notice that less than a poorly fitting bike or the wrong bike altogether.

Tough to take test rides on-line..


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

Depending on where you live, you can have both. In FL and TX there is a chain of stores called Cycle Spectrum who market the same bikes sold on Bikes Direct at the same prices. The one I went to in Orlando, FL even included lifetime labor for repairs included in the price. I don't live in FL anymore, but when I am ready to buy a new TT/Tri bike, I will be buying it from my amigo Frank at Cycle Spectrum in Orlando. I am looking at the Kestrel Talon to go along with my Immortal Pro for my racing and fun rides. I also ride a Motobecane Jubilee Deluxe as my commuter bike, which is down in my employers parking garage in the basement waiting for my ride home this afternoon.


----------

